# New England Antique Bottle Club Presents their 53rd Annual Show 4-7-2019



## texkev (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 30, 2019)

Is anyone else going?


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 2, 2019)

coldwater diver said:


> Is anyone else going?


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Kevin...
seems that I missed this show, sorry. I'm trying to get back into the "bottle" collecting, diving and I just re-activated my bottle forum account, so I'll be checking in on a regular basis. Good to see that your hip replacement went well. Hope to chat with you soon,
Wayne


----------

